
DigitalOcean Acquires Nanobox - neom
https://blog.digitalocean.com/digitalocean-acquires-nanobox/
======
davidbarker
As someone who’s reasonably technical, but hates server deployments, etc., I
love Nanobox. I’ve been using it since it was PagodaBox.

Customers (including me) on their Slack were getting pretty worried about the
lack of announcements from them. I hope this means it’s going to get even
better, although I know many are worried that they’ll now drop support for
platforms which aren’t DigitalOcean.

~~~
herohamp
I actually enjoy deployment, managing and setting up a new linux VM is fun.
What about deployment do you dislike?

~~~
davidbarker
I think there's a couple of reasons:

\- I've never felt comfortable with the command line, and only use it when I
have to. I like the Nanobox will do everything for me with just a line or two
(once you've created the Boxfile).

\- Also, I tend to play around with a lot of small-ish ideas, so I want the
ability to quickly throw something up without having to think about how I'd
provision all the services, and if it did get big, I can scale it with Nanobox
without having to figure out how to do it manually.

------
nodesocket
A little off topic, but when did Ben and Moisey Uretsky (founders) leave their
daily duties at DigitalOcean? Only shows them on the board now [1].

[1]
[https://www.digitalocean.com/about/leadership/](https://www.digitalocean.com/about/leadership/)

~~~
neom
Neither of them have ever not been daily on building DigitalOcean. Both of
them work on it every single day. Moisey moved to a focusing on helping Ben
and board structure the business around 2014. Ben started the process of
looking for a CEO to do the next part about 2 years ago, and stepped back this
year. However, as mentioned, both of them are still very actively involved.

------
nik1aa5
This really is great news. I had the feeling that nanobox lost a bit of
momentum. So I hope this means new updates and features.

------
shinryuu
Well, can't sign-up because it's been acquired. So it seems like vendor lock-
in is pretty certain :(

